# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Skandal ne Raiffeisen Bank of Albania

## J@mes

Nje ish pjestar ne Raiffeisen Bank demaskon abuzimet e funksionareve te larte te kesaj banke. 

Pershendetje te gjitheve ju qe po lexoni ne keto momente  kete e - mail.

Me lejoni te prezantohem ;une jam nje ish pjestar ne stafin e Bankes me emrin e madh  ne Shqiperi Raiffeisen Bank of Albania (RBAL), i dorehequr  ne menyre te parevokueshme per shkak te kushteve represive dhe tejet  skandaloze qe ekzistonin dhe vazhdojne te forcohen cdo dite e me shume ne kete banke.Keto kushte jane rrjedhoje direkte e ligesive dhe intrigave nga nje pjese e mire e drejtuesve te kesaj banke te cilet kultivojne vlerat me te ulura te imoralitetit dhe pengojne njerezit e drejte dhe te sfidues per te vazhduar me tej emrin teper te respektuar te kesaj nderrmarrje internacionale :Raiffeisen Bank.

E them kete pasi tani qe prej 2 vjetesh jetoj dhe punoj ne nje organizate nderkombetare jashte vendit tim, ne Rumani,dhe shoh ketu nje permirsim dhe cilesi tejet te larte te bankes Raiffeisen, pjese e se ciles  isha edhe une. Keta drejtues me ego me tendence negative dhe aspak profesionale nuk kam ngurruar  ti kundershtoj dhe ti demaskoj perpara punes dhe situatave te ndryshme qe paraqiteshen ne projektet e ndryshme si dhe ne punen e perditshme, por me mire le ti prezantojme keto  zonja & zoterinj me emra ne menyre qe edhe ju ti keni  piketat e verifikimit me te qarta.

Le te fillojme nga  manaxherja rajonale e Tiranes Qendrore ne rrugen e Kavajes Zj.Armanda Polena, nje person totalisht e paafte profesionalisht , eshte thjesht dashnorja e vjeter e z. Alban Comacka e cila me cilesite e saj te pamoralshme eshte se fundmi edhe dashnorja e z. Hakkenberg dhe si shperblim per kete eshte bere edhe drejtoreshe.Drejtoresha  bukuroshe  e burimeve njerezore zj. Valbona Zeneli, nje zonje qe ka mbaruar per rusisht , eshte edhe nje anglisht - folese e mire ne flirtet e saj te dashurive  me anetaret e bordit te RBAL sidomos me z.Artan Kadria, i cili ka nje njolle ende te pazbardhur morale dhe gjygjesore per shkeputjen nga punesimi i tij I meparshem ne American Bank of Albania (ABA).Gjithashtu ky  I fundit pervec vajzave teper bukuroshe nga ana vizive,(por krejtesisht te paafta ne pune si  Ilda Kasmi, Enkelejda Gerxhaliu ..), ne departamentin e tij SME & CORPORATE, ka punesuar edhe disa kusherinj e kusherira te tij gje e cila bie ndesh me manualin  e personelit te publikuar dhe miratuar nga zonja e bukur (por e paafte per zhvillim dhe progres)  zj.Valbona Zeneli.

Zj.Brunilda Isaj ,N/Drejtoreshe e dep. SME & CORPORATE  e arsimuar per italisht, dhe merite per kete pozicion eshte se ajo eshte njera nga dashnoret e z.Alban Comaçka kur kjo zonje( sepse nuk meriton ti themi zonjushe) punonte ne Emporichi Bank si nje oficere e thjshte kredie dhe ku bemat e saj te paskrupullta imorale ishin te panumerta.Sikur te mos mjaftonte me kaq ,Brunilda , me fuqine qe i jep posti ka punesuar edhe motren e saj si arketare ne degen e rruges se Kavajes, e cila shume shpejt mund te behet edhe personal bankier.Gjithashtu kjo drejtoreshe me moral teper te ulet ka punesuar edhe te dashurin e saj te zemres Reni  Ashikun ne departamentin e saj te korporatave.

Zj.Celjeta Apostol drejtoreshe rajonale ne Laprake,totalisht e paafte dhe teper arrogante dhe cinike, e arsimuar per anglisht ,e deshtuar ne punen e saj si kamarjere ne bar - restorant Piazza si edhe ne ProCredit Bank(PCB) ku ne  kete   te fundit shume gabime ja mbulonte Laura Kolici ish - specialiste e shkarkuar, tek burimet njerezore ne PCB ,dhe si shperblim per kete ,Laura eshte sot pergjegjese agjensie tek Brryli.Kjo zonje pervec demeve ekonomike qe i shkakton RBAL duke i perplasur makinen e punes te cilen e perdorte dhe vazhdon ta perdore sikur ta kete personale, ka punesuar shume persona te tjere   te paafte mes te cileve edhe vajzen e halles se vet nga Durresi, e cila punon Sherbim Klientele ne degen e Zogut te Zi por qe paraqitet ne pune 1 ose 2 dite te javes ne pune dhe pagen e merr te plote dhe pa ndalesa. Mosmaarja  e asnje mase disiplinore per demin ekonomik nga perplasja makines se RBAL si dhe benefitet e punesimit te personave te ngushte me lidhje gjaku por krejtesisht te paafte profesionalisht , vijne si rrjedhoje e nje miqesie te vjeter  me zonjen e bukur  Valbona Zeneli.

Z.Bledar Isallari drejtor Rajonal ne rrugen Bardhyl totalisht i paafte, ka punesuar  dhe ka promovuar mbesen e gruas se tij Esela Metaj, e pakulifikuar ne cdo aspekt profesional,duhet te sqaroj ketu se ky drejtor prej pak kohesh eshte shkarkuar nga detyra me motivacionin e nenkuptuar dhe te paraqitur perpara bordit  nga eprori i tij z. Alban Comaçka, se Bledari kishte luajtur mendsh pasi bente lutje fetare ne zyren e tij te punes.Bledari gjithashtu ka punesuar per llogari te Ida Shehu - t edhe Brikena Alliu nje personazh mjaft I urryer ne rrugen Bardhyl per punonjesit, totalisht e paafte, e cila mungon cdo dite nga 1 ore e gjysem me preteksin se do ushqeje femijen, si edhe te premteve kjo zonje punon deri ne oren 13.00 pasi me pas (ne orarin e punes ) vazhdon te ndjeke nje kurs master , gjithashtu Bledari ka punesuar me rekomandimin e Jolanda Lamaj nje drejtore operacionale per Veriun edhe kusheririn e saj  Kleves Alimerko nje person qe eshte perjashtuar me ceremoni nga American Bank of Albania per shkak te gabimeve teper te renda qe ka bere atje dhe te cilat vazhdon ti beje akoma pa I hyre nje gjemb ne kembe.Z.Isallari ka punesuar edhe Esmeralda Hakani qe  prej nje viti,me rekomandimin e Majlinda Hakanit nje ish drejtoreshe e shkarkuar per paaftesi dhe vjedhje e Raiffeisen Leasing ne Head Office, Esmeralda akoma sot nuk ka marre diplomen e shkolles se larte dhe e mabn ate vend pune pa te drejte.E verteta eshte se Bledari ishte nje limon I shtrydhur dje, nje mburoje e mire per Z. Comacka per ta servirur perpara eprorit te tij Robert Wright. 

Z.Wright duhet ti kushtohet me teper vertetesise se terrrenit dhe jo statistikave false te Zj. Erjona Cela, dhe nuk duhet te dale ne terren vetem per te takuar te dashuren e tij Entela Kacaku e cila pas nje grindjeje me drejtoreshen  e saj,zj.Apostoli u sistemua perseri ne pune ne degen e RBAL ne Hotel Rogner, kjo nuk eshte shume drejte Z. Wright ashtu sikunder edhe targets - i teper i larte qe ju keni vendosur, ku nga 86 mil EUR kredi Mortgage keni arritur vetem 20 - 30% duke ditur se ka perfunduar 6 mujori I pare . E them kete se pas ketij shkrimi do te kete penalizime mbi te gjithe analistet e kredive SME & Coo. dhe PI, por me mire keshtu . Z. Wright ju lutem zbritni me kembe ne toke dhe krijoni  nje ecuri progresive ku nuk   duhet te mungojne promovimet profesionale dhe finaciare (paga shume here  me e larte) dhe jo politika promovuese farse me bonus dhe me darka ate shpifura te cilat perfundojne me pas ne orgji. Duhet te citoj se punonjesit qe perballen me klientet dhe qe sjellin  arritjen e objektivave  te vendosura nga ju marrin nje page minimum qe varion nga 25 mije leke  deri ne 37 mije leke, dhe mos harroni vetem z. Grunerud merr nje page prej 1.7 milione leke ne muaj nje raport teper diskriminiues pasi ky zoteri ka marre edhe nje shperblim prej 2 mil leke te reja per sukseset e vitit 2006 dhe punonjesit te cilet meritojne  shperblimin e vertete finaciar kushtezohen nga nr 3, i nje perfomace stereotipe  dhe tendencioze nga drejtuesit perkates, dhe nuk marrin ose marrin vetem 10 mije leke shperblim. Ky eshte problemi themelor zoti Wright , ju nuk stimuloni punen e drejte dhe efektive por inkurojoni vetem presionin dhe trysinine mbi vartesit tuaj.

Le te kthehemi pak mbrapa , vendin e z Bledar Isallari tashme do ta kete z. Shkelqim Sallaku  nga Kruja nje tjeter ushtar besnik i z. Alban Comacka.

Zj Etleva Ciço drejtoreshe e administrates e cila eshte kreu i nje prej rrjeteve me te rrezikshme dhe te fuqishme te krijuar ne RBAL( rrjeti Cico - Zeneli  Ciceri) . Kjo zonje ka meriten te jete futur ne pune thjesht per faktin se eshte gruaja e nje prej keshilltareve te ish - kryeministrit Nano, Z.Ylli Manjani i cili tani eshte jurist .Punesimi i meparshem si nje ekonomiste pagesash ne O.S.C.E nuk e justifikon kete katapultim te saj ne kete post dhe sikur te mos mjaftonte kjo , zj.Ciço ka nderrmare nje pseudoreforme te thelle ne administrate duke shkurtuar vendet e punes per nje pjese te madhe te shoferave dhe ka lene nje pjese te mire te agjensive pa operatore te sigurise dhe pa kamera vezhgimi , (per kete shkoni dhe shikojini vete agjensite ) ku punonjesit jane ne meshire te fatit ,. Ajo ka ulur shpenzimet e teperta( vetes dhe shpures se saj, jo) duke ulur  tarifat e celulareve per te gjithe staffin, por zj.Cico cdo vit nderrmer plane rregulluese ku tenderat e dhena prej saj lene pas punime teper te dobeta dhe pa cilesi ( merite per kete ka edhe Ing. Suat Koskija),por mbushin xhepat e medhenj te zj.Cico.Sikur te mos mjaftonte abuzimi finaciar dhe ligjor , zj.Cico mendon ta shnderroje RBAL ne nje vend punesimi per te afermit dhe familjaret e saj ku mund te permendim zj. Fatbardha Rino , totalisht e paafte dhe imorale ne lidhjen e saj jashte martese qe ka me Kreshnik Ushina, asistenten e z.Grunerud, edhe kjo e paafte por e fuqishme te ripozicionoje perseri ne pune te fejuarin e saj Florian Zeko , totalisht i paafte dhe i perjashtuar  ne punen e tij te meparshme  si officer SME ne rajonin TR Lindore.

Zj Ida Shehu, e paafte dhe e deshtuar qe kur ka qene ne Amerike, ku si merite ka qe eshte dashnorja e vjeter e z. Alban Comacka dhe ka perfunduar nga sekretare ,ne drejtoreshen e shitjeve ku po perpiqet te implementoje nje project te deshtuar Fokusi tek Klienti.Ne pozicionin e saj te meparshem si asistente /sekretare e z. Grunerud kjo zonje ka patur nje lidhje te zjarrte dashurie jashte martesore me z. Grunerud i cili duhet te perfaqesonte vlerat me te mira njerezore pasi ka nje post teper te rendesishem.Ky problem u be skandal ne Vjene dhe ne familjen e zotit Grunerud dhe ne Shqiperi pak veta e dine, megjithate edhe pse keto skandale ndodhin z. Grunerud vazhdon te marre shperblim per arritjet e bankes vlera ne masen e 2.400.000  leke te reja, nderkohe qe abuzon me fondin prej 3% qe ka per punonjesit duke i dhene vetes luksin per te ngrene dreka e darka ne lokale te shtrenjta  te dokumentuara keto edhe nga levizjet e llogarise ne MIDAS.

Z.Gentjan Capo nendrejtor I divizionit te auditit nje, shok dhe dashnor i vjeter I Ciljeta Apostol qe kur kane punuar ne ProCredit Bank, i cili eshte nje njeri teper cinik dhe ironizues i cili ushtron trysni per te perfituar lidhje dashurie edhe ne ambjentet e punes, mjafton te permendim qe ky drejtor ka punesuar ne pune ne departamentin e drejtuar nga Ida Shehu (SFE),zj.Valmira Rrjolli, totalisht e paafte por e kompletuar me intriga dhe me rekomandim perfekt nga ish - drejtori i saj z. Bledar Isallari.

Z. Sokrat Dylgjeri drejtor I sigirimit, ka punesuar te dyja vajzat e tij ne RBAL dicka e papranueshme kjo per parimet bankare.

Z.Kreshnik Hoxha,specialist ne Loan Administration ka punesuar vajzen e tij ne departamentin e kredive dicka qe bie ndesh me manualin e personelit dhe rregullat e bankes.

Zj.Margarita Dishani drejtoreshe ne Human Resources ka punesuar vajzen e vellait te saj Raida Belegu ne rajonin Tirana Perendimore(Laprake)si sherbim clientele, dhe ky fakt e kompromenton rende kete zonje te nderuar e cila vjen dhe iken ne kete pozicion ne banken RBAL sa here qe ti doje qejfi.

Zj. Genta Ciceri ka punesuar nje mori te afermish dhe shoqesh ( permendim Anila Sallata  ) por gjithashtu ka punesuar edhe motren e vet Ilira Ciceri  dhe kjo eshte shkelje me te dyja kembet e rregulloreve qe zj.Ciceri bertet se duhet te zbatohen.

Se fundmi oktapode te rinj po lindin, sic eshte rasti I ngritjes ne pergjegjesi I Gentian Sejko ne detyren e drejtorit te Raiffeisen Leasing i cili eshte ulur pa ndonje merite te vecante ne vendin e paraardheses se tij (Majlinda Hakani e vetedorehequr), per meriten se ishte nje servil i paskrupullt i z.Grunerud.

Dhe tani vime tek qershite e tortes, martesat e pashpallura (ose te shpalluara) juridikisht:

Joan Canaj drejtor planifikimi ka per grua Lila Heqimin, totalisht te paafte per postin qe mban.

Brunilda Toromani specialiste ne Head Office per Card - at eshte e martuar dhe i ka gjetur pune burrit te saj si Bankier Personal ne agjensine e Ali Demit, z.Ermal Mustafaj , nje ish futbollist I deshtuar dhe me nje mesatare teper te ulet ne fakultetin ekonomik, ne te  cilin une kam qene edhe lector i jashtem.

Sonila Lako specialiste ne Head Office per Fokusi tek Klienti ka punesur burrin e saj Nikolin Stefanllari si Bankier Personal ne agjensine e rruges Bardhyl.

Duhet vene ne dikje se Sonila dhe Nikolini,jane punesuar ne keto pozicione pasi jane miq te ngushte te Anisa Tahiraj qe eshte edhe gruaja e Alban Boss Çomaçka.

Rudina Bardhi drejtoreshe e Loan Administration, ka per burre (e punesuar nga Rudina) Gent Bardhi specialist IT.

Z. Arsen  Kurti drejtor i   IT  ka per grua ne departamentin e tij nje vajze nga Burreli qe per momentin nuk me kujtohet emri,megjithate po te kerkosh gruan e Arsenit ta tregojne te gjithe se kush eshte sepse eshte gruaja e shefit.

Z.Kreshnik Ushina drejtor Zonal I Jugut ne RBAL I martuar me Zj Nora Caushi e cila si dhurate e kesaj martese u be pergjegjese agjensie tek Zogu I Zi, nje njeri plotesisht e perdale e cila po aspiron qe shume shpejt te zere vendin e drejtoreshes se vet Ciljeta Apostoli pas shkarlimit ose promovimit qe mund ti bejne  kesaj te fundit.Duhet theksuar se ky njeri ushtron presion mbi varteset e tij gjoja per arritjen e target - sit, por qellimi i tij eshte  per te fjetur me to sa here shkon per inspektim  ne rrethet qe ka ne vartesi. Vlen per tu permendur ketu lidhja e tij jashte martesore ne hotelet e Sarandes me drejtoreshen e deges se Gjirokastres, nje njeri plotesisht e paafte e cila per perpiqet ti servire bossit te saj (Kreshnik Hoxha) shume gra dhe vajza.

Dhe ja tani ne fund vjen ai , oktapodi dhe strumbullari i te gjitha ligesive qe ndodhin ne RBAL e sidomos  ne rajonin me te  madh te RBAL, ne  ate te  Tiranes , Z Alban Comacka. Ai vjen si nje specialist i thjeshte auditi  nga Banka Tregtare, dhe ku me ndihmen e kusherinjve te tij si Z.Vasil Comacka  shok i ngushte i drejtorit te asaj kohe ne ish Banken e Kursimeve, arriti te behet drejtor finance , marketingu dhe me pas drejtor rajonal per Tiranen, me kurthe dhe intriga te pafund ku nga keto intriga tejet te uleta duhet te theksohet iniciativa jo e drejteperdrejte e tij por  e mbeshtetur fuqishem nga ai per largimin nga puna te mikut dhe shokut te tij z.Arben Lubonja nje njeri teper profesional dhe i drejte ne punen dhe projektet qe zbatonte, por qe perbente nje rrezik teper te larte si konkurues direkt qofte nga ana morale qofte nga ana profesionale . Z. Comacka nepermjet punesimit te nje rrjeti dashnoresh  mendon te mbaje nen kontroll zonen e Tiranes dhe duke ushtruar presion mbi punonjesit dhe vartesit qe bien ndesh me fjalite qe ai thote.

Sikur te mos i llogarisim fare ligesite dhe inatet personale qe ka ky njeri qe merret vetem me fjale neper ere, dhe nuk i sheh gjerat sic jane por sic do ai ti shikoje, le te llogarisim faktin qe ky drejtor teper i shquar eshte i martuar me zj .Anisa Tahiraj te cilen edhe pse sja ka nderruar mbiemrin e ka bere drejtoreshe ne departamentin e produkteve te reja SME & PI. Mjafton ky fakt qe zoti Comacka ose zonja Tahiraj te japin doreheqjen nga banka  per mosperputhje te rregullave dhe te manualit te personelit.

Te gjitha keto qe citova me lart jane te verteta si drita e diellit dhe ju qe do ti lexoni dua qe edhe ti monitoroni nga afer per te nxjerre konkluzionin se Raiffeisen Bank of Albania eshte kthyer ne nje strokull intrigash dhe ligesish.

p.s. Dua te sqaroj gazetaret e Top - it qe mos degjojne keshillat e zedheneses me publikun ne RBAL Zj. Vilma Bace por te pasqyrojne realitetin 

Edhe nje here ju falenderoj  per durimin dhe mirekuptimin  e treguar 
Faleminderit

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

O jemso,

mos posto thashe theme, se i prish pune miletit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dardajan

Dhe ne themi mos renc ne goje te grave !!!!
Burrat qenkan akoma me  keq ..........
U bera kaq vite qe lexoj por nje postim te tille se kisha lexuar kurre......hiqe Albo se do marri veten me qaf ky zoteria ketu.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ne fakt Dardajano disa gjera jane te verteta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dardajan

> Ne fakt Dardajano disa gjera jane te verteta


Kujt po i R.....  se ca  bohet ke raifaisen bank  ....

----------


## GeNi_25

Ej plako nqs nuk del me emer dhe me mbiemer, nuk ke te drejte te shkruash. 
Pastaj mendova se do te na thoshe ndonje gje qe i vlen klienteles se bankes, por ti  merresh me gjera koti qe mua si klient i bankes nuk me interesojne fare, se sa merr drejtori, nese shkon drejtori me shefen apo.........

Le te themi se nese une jam shef ne nje sektor dhe ne kete sektor punesoj miqte e mi, nuk ka çi duhet njeri nqs kete e aprovon presidenti, apo.......

----------


## J@mes

Sa per sqarim!
Ky eshte nje e-mail, shkruajtur nga nje zoteri (ish pjestar i bankes ne fjale) i cili ka nxjerre ne drite disa te palara te kesaj banke. 
Une arrita ta posedoj kete e-mail dhe po e ndaj me ju. 
Zoteria ne fund e ka cituar qarte se ku dhe kujt deshiron t'ia beje te ditur kete lajm.
Lexoni mire dhe merrni ate cfare ju duket me interesante. 
Per ne, ky eshte thjesht nje lajm ndersa per personin qe ka shprehur dhe shkruajtur ato rreshta mund te jete nje shfryerje kunder padrejtesise, nje kundersulm, etj.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Jemso,

eshre mire te postosh edhe kujt ia ka derguar zoteria, dhe mos thuaj arrita ta posedoj, por thuj ma sollen me email si shume e shume te tjereve  :shkelje syri: 

por ti more guximin ta postosh ne forum, ta besh me publike

----------


## J@mes

Ja dhe versioni ne anglisht i ketij e-mail i shkruajtur nga ky ( ish pjestar i bankes)

Hello Everybody!

Let me present myself: I am an ex member of  “Great” Raiffeisen  Bank of Albania (RBAL ) .I have  lately resigned because of repressive circumstances  created in this bank. There is a reason why such situation exists:

The main reason is immoral leaders of this institution.

I have arrived in this conclusion because of my experience in the last two years. I am working now in an international organization abroad in Romania . I see here an improvement and   higher quality in banking services atRaiffeisen Bank.

Now I will introduce you this “Ladies and Gentelman ”.

Let’s start with Regional Manager of Tirana (TR ) Center Mrs. Armanda Polena an incompetent employee, ex lover of Mr. Alban Çomaçka lately lover of Mr. Hakkenberg .The reward for services made to him was current position that she actually has.

Next, Head of Human Resources Departament (Dept.),Mrs. Valbona Zeneli graduated for Russian Language ,flirts with board members of RBAL especially Mr.Artan Kadria who has judical problems from his previous job at American Bank of Albania .Mr. Kadria has employed in his department many relatives and lover  like Ilda Kasmi, Enkelejda Gerxhaliu..

“The beautiful” lady Miss. Brunilda Isaj Vice Director of “SME & COORP. Dept.” graduated for Italian Language is one of Mr. Çomaçka lover.This Lady has employed her sister as teller cash at TR Center ,she is also employed her old lover Mr. Reni Ashiku in her Dept.

Mrs. Çiljeta Apostoli Regional Manager of Tirana (TR) West who is an incompetent, arrogant and cynic person is graduated for English Language.Mrs. Apostoli has employed her cousin who works as customer service specialist at Lapraka Branch.She is very close relations with Mrs. Zeneli.

Mr. Bledar Isallari Regional Manager of Tirana East has employed and promoted the niece of his wife Miss.Esela Metaj.Mr. Isallari was fired because of his incompetence and practicing of religions in his office.

Mr. Wright should pay more attention to statistic provided by Mrs.Erjona Cela.His lover Entela Kaçaku after arguing with her director was restarted to work for RBAL at Hotel Rogner Europapark Branch.Mr. Wright you should promote professional achivments and not “bussines dinners” which end up in orgy.

Mrs. Etleva Çiço Head of Administration is also the head of one most dangerous network which exist in RBAL(Çiço - Zeneli - Ciceri).She is supported by her housband who is advisor of ex Prime Minister Mr. Fatos Nano.She has used her position to employ her relatives in key positions at RBAL(Mrs.Fatbardha Rino - Miss. Rino is incompetent person and has immoral relation with Mr. Kreshnik Ushina.Mrs. Çiço has offerd another of her cousin the position of assistant of Mr. Grunerud.

Mrs. Ida Shehu incompetent person, the old lover Mr.Çomaçka has been promoted from secretary of Mr. Grunerud to Head of Sales Department.

This girl created familiar problems to Mr. Grunerud because of their immoral relations.

Mr. Gentian Capo vice Director of Audit Dept., ex boy friend of Mrs. Çiljeta Apostoli, is cynic and ironic who puts pressure on employers in order to have immoral relations with them.

Mr. Sokrat Dylgjeri Head of Security has employed both of his daughters at RBAL.

Mr. Kreshnik Hoxha Specialist in Loan Admin.has employed his doughter at Credit Dept.

Mrs. Genta Ciceri has employed her sister Ilira Ciceri and other relatives and friends (Anila Sallata) at RBAL.

Mrs. Margarita Dishani Head of Human Resources TR Branch has employed her niece Riada Belegu as customer service specialist at Zogu i Zi branch.

Let’s introduce nepotism positions:

Mr. Joan Canaj member in Project and Planification Dept. is husband of Lila Heqimi credit analist of SME Dept.

Mrs. Rudina Bardhi Head of Loan Administration is wife of Gent Bardhi IT specialist.

Mrs.Brunilda Toromani has employed her housband Mr. Ermal Mustafaj as personal bankier at Ali Demi branch.

Mrs.Sonila Lako has employed her lover Mr. Nikolin Stefanllari as personal bankier at “Bardhyli” branch.

Mr. Arsen Kurti has employed his wife in his department.

Mr. Kreshnik Ushina Regional Manager of South Area is married with Mrs. Nora Çaushi who has promoted as Head of Zogu I Zi branch.

And now comes top of the top Mr. Alban Çomaçka: hi has employed his lover in order to keep under control every thing that happens at RBAL.

He is also married Mrs. Anisa Tahiraj who was lately promoted as director in Dept. of New Products SME & PI.

Every thing in this mail is true .What I ask you to monitor this facts and to take the proper measures.

Thank you, for your patience.

p.s. please find inclosed in Albanian Language full information.

----------


## land

Disa histori sex-i asgje me teper............gjith bota bo sex....

----------


## J@mes

> p.s. Dua te sqaroj gazetaret e Top - it qe mos degjojne keshillat e zedheneses me publikun ne RBAL Zj. Vilma Bace por te pasqyrojne realitetin 
> 
> Edhe nje here ju falenderoj  per durimin dhe mirekuptimin  e treguar 
> Faleminderit


Po prandaj jo me kot thashe me siper lexojeni mire.
Ky lajm akoma nuk eshte publikuar asgjekundi xhuxhumak, por tek e fundit s'eshte ndonje lajm kaq i madh se eshte bere e udhes ne shqiperi qe ta fitosh vendin e punes me djersen e ..... apo nga ana tjeter te fusesh fisin neper vende drejtuese ne Banka apo sipermarrje te tjera ketu tek ne ndodh rendomte, ceshtja eshte qe ne bote eshte e ndaluar.

----------


## jessi89

Nuk duhet me hy shume ne jeten private te tyre mendoj une.Privatja eshte private ska njeri qe te gjykoje.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

o jemso,

lajmi ka disa dite qe eshte shperndare neper emailet, dore me dore te pakten ne Tirane. Nderkohe qe ky email i ka shkuar edhe kokave te Raifazenit ne Austri mesa kam degjuar. Dhe i takon qendres se Raifaizenit te veproje, ne perputhje me te gjithe rregullat e nje bisnesi te ndershem.

----------


## Dorontina

po po e din te gjith qfar pune kryn shqiptaret , bile kam ndegju nga te hujt duke then qka punojn jan teper ta paguar ... :i ngrysur:  ....
ne te gjitha sektoret asht njejt, priaoritar asht seksi ,tani biseda ne telefon e ne mesenger tre dreka e mengjesi...kater puna....
----------------------------------------
e tani thuni franqezt apo te hujt jan rracista ?
kur ski qka i ben kalit duhet mi mshu samarit.
---------------------------------------
asht veshtir me deshmu se lidhja asht nalt .....por flm per deshmin edhe qoft me nik...
rroft interneti ...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

doru,

thuj te drejten ta kan lyp ndojhere per te dhen vend pune  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Alienated

Ore ju qe keni kursime ne Raiffeisen Bank - hapni syte pak se ua ben si Sudja ky

----------


## land

> po po e din te gjith qfar pune kryn shqiptaret , bile kam ndegju nga te hujt duke then qka punojn jan teper ta paguar ... ....
> ne te gjitha sektoret asht njejt, priaoritar asht seksi ,tani biseda ne telefon e ne mesenger tre dreka e mengjesi...kater puna....
> ----------------------------------------
> e tani thuni franqezt apo te hujt jan rracista ?
> kur ski qka i ben kalit duhet mi mshu samarit.
> ---------------------------------------
> asht veshtir me deshmu se lidhja asht nalt .....por flm per deshmin edhe qoft me nik...
> rroft interneti ...


Dorontina,se na i bone kto francezt gjithanej neper tema ku shkrun,nuk e shef se nuk i rruhet asnjonit per kto francezt,ja kom q.i nonen atyne francezve,OK. mjaft tani
PS.Na thuj ça lidhje kan francezt me rastin ne fjale?????????????????????????
nuk bone i postim tamom

----------


## eri12ing

Po leni mo burr njerzit me vjedh noigjo se ska gale.
Sikur francezet s'dine te vjedhin,c'po ja fut kot kjo me duket mua,ata vodhen koloni te tera

----------


## eri12ing

Te huajt keshtu,te huajt ashtu e bla bla bla....
Sa vdesin per te huajt ketu mor burri dheut,a thua se do ti presin me komet hap po na pushtuan,na mbyten ksenocentristat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## resina

Po ti marrim te verteta ato qe shkruhen ,goxha skandal.
Zoteria qe i ka shkruar keto duhet te kete vertet nje arsye shume te forte.
Te tilla gjera ndodhin kudo.Kur nuk do te kete me,se dime.

----------

